#upstart 2007-08-05
<dg> what's the normal way to get a log from something upstart started to go to syslog?
<dg> pipe it to logger?
<dg> seems to work, although it seems upstart can't kill the processes properly if you do that..
#upstart 2009-07-28
<Keybuk> sadmac2: hi
<Keybuk> mbiebl: they probably were once ;)  no C programmer is perfect at cleaning up #include lines
<mbiebl> Keybuk: ok, I'll remove them then.
<mbiebl> A nice side-effect of cleaning up the header is, that it compiles on ia64
<ion> lc
<sadmac> Keybuk: in furtherance of some of the changes I'm making to how blocking is done, I'm making EventOperator be an N-ary tree
<sadmac> its a space optimization, but its more to make it simpler to figure out certain things about them just by looking at them
<sadmac> Keybuk: also, should a "finished" event still be blocking other events? because it seems like it would happen from the code.
<mbiebl> Keybuk: would you mind applying this patch upstream: http://paste.debian.net/42850/
#upstart 2009-07-29
<ion> keybuk: Btw, have you seen http://check.sourceforge.net/? (I didn’t take a look at it yet, just noticed something else uses it.)
<ion> “ In C, a unit test is just as likely to trash its address space as it is to fail to meet its test requirements, and if the test framework sits in the same address space, goodbye test framework.
<ion> To solve this problem, Check uses the fork() system call to create a new address space in which to run each unit test, and then uses message queues to send information on the testing process back to the test framework. That way, your unit test can do all sorts of nasty things with pointers, and throw a segmentation fault, and the test framework will happily note a unit test error, and chug along. ”
<Keybuk> mbiebl: applied, pushed
<Keybuk> ion: I looked at check, but found it far too complicated for what I needed
<Keybuk> for me, the primary thing a C-based test suite should give you is the ability to run gdb or valgrind on the tests to debug
<ion> keybuk: Alright
<Esmil> Is there a way to 'reset' jobs? Right now I have a job stop/killed, process 1050 and both start/stop job hangs, but there is no process 1050 running on my system
<Keybuk> that's odd
<Keybuk> that implies upstart missed SIGCHLD for it
<Esmil> Apparently the avahi-daemon needs 'expect daemon' not 'expect fork'. That's how it happened
<Keybuk> ah, so you have a floating ptrace entry basically?
<Esmil> Sorry, don't know what that means >.<
<Keybuk> I don't think there's a way to get rid of that
<Esmil> Hmm.. ok. Next reboot then
<Keybuk> I'll test with avahi myself and see if I can find out why it lost track of things
<Esmil> upstart 0.6.2 btw
<Keybuk> don't suppose you can pastebin your avahi conf file?
<Keybuk> (/etc/init one that is)
<Esmil> http://pastebin.org/5048
<Esmil> Ohh, thats after I changed expect fork to daemon
<Keybuk> thanks
<Esmil> btw. I had sort of the opposite problem with hald. It needs expect fork not daemon. Sort of the same happened when I stopped the hald job
<Esmil> Only this time upstart would TERM/KILL a sub-process of hald
<Keybuk> right, I see the issue
<Keybuk> well, I can replicate it ;)
<Esmil> Heh, and when I sent a SIGTERM to the real hald process upstart would throw an error and hang my system
<Esmil> Ok, good
<Keybuk> ooh, that's fun :)
<Keybuk> what was the error?
<Esmil> Can't remember exactly. Assert something != NULL when it was I think, but I can try and replicate it if you want
<Keybuk> yes please
<Keybuk> could you file a bug about the avahi issue?  (http://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart)
<Keybuk> likewise, once you can get the assert out of hal, a bug about that one too
<Keybuk> (I can't get it to assert, but I can see the sigchld issue)
<Esmil> Yes, I just saw you need to be a bit more clever to make upstart error than I just described
<Esmil> When upstart kills the child process of hald, hald exits, so start/stop hald works
<Esmil> ..but in my hald.conf i have 'stop on stopping dbus-system'
<Esmil> and when I go stop dbus-system, upstart goes into a funny state
<Esmil> the command hangs, and when you ^C and list dbus-system is stop/stopping, process ... and hald is stop/killed process ...
<Keybuk> no assert though?
<Keybuk> could the assert have been with 0.6.1 ?
<Esmil> No, the assert comes when you kill the dbus-daemon
<Keybuk> you still get it?
<Esmil> yes
<Keybuk> what's the assert message?
<Esmil> init: dbus-system main process ended, respawning
<Esmil> init: job.c: 282: Assertion failed in job_changed_state: job ->blocker == NULL
<Keybuk> that's not an assert message?
<Keybuk> ah!
<Keybuk> that is :D
<Esmil> init: Caught abort, core dumped
<Esmil> Kernel panic - ...
<Esmil> Sorry I should really do this on a virtual machine, so I don't have to copy to paper and then back >.<
<Esmil> job.c: 283 actually
<Keybuk> *nods*
<Keybuk> ok blocker isn't being cleared
<sadmac> Keybuk: a job can be blocked by an event. When can an event block another event?
<Keybuk> can you file a bug about that one too ;)  include the assert message in the title
<Keybuk> sadmac: can't
<sadmac> Keybuk: hmm. I thought there was code for it
<sadmac> Keybuk: also, a finished event can't block anything, correct?
<Keybuk> correct
<sadmac> Keybuk: ok, then EventOperator seems to be doing something strange
<sadmac> Keybuk: suppose I have a job with "start on a and b"
<Keybuk> event operators can block events
<sadmac> Keybuk: oh. oh wow. That's actually kinda scary.
<Keybuk> there's some deeply fun side-effects of that simple little stanza you just quoted aren't there <g>
<Keybuk> start on starting a and starting b
<Keybuk> suddenly a won't be started until b is too ;-)
<sadmac> Keybuk: yeah. I picked the right area of the code to rework :)
<sadmac> Keybuk: did I mention reorganizing EventOperator?
<Keybuk> yeah you did
<Keybuk> not how though?
<sadmac> Keybuk: Its an N-ary tree the way I'm doing it.
<Keybuk> one of the reasons it's a binary tree is efficient traversal-without-leafs
<sadmac> Keybuk: before if you had "a or b or (c and d)" you'd get a tree like (or (or (or b (and c d))))
<sadmac> Keybuk: now you get (or a b (and c d))
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> that's deliberate though
<Keybuk> if a, c and d happen
<Keybuk> err
<Keybuk> imaging
<Keybuk> imagine
<Keybuk> (a and b) or (c and d)
<Keybuk> if a, c & d happen
<Keybuk> you *don't* want the environment from a being leaked to the job
<Keybuk> if you can keep that, sweeet
<sadmac> as soon as a happens the operator is true
<Keybuk> yeah, I had to clarify
<sadmac> Keybuk: that tree would remain binary
<sadmac> Keybuk: there's no optimization to it
<Keybuk> what about
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> I look forwards to playing with it :)
<sadmac> Keybuk: it makes it easier to do 0.10-with-0.6-compatibility and check your errors, since you can make qualifying statements about EventOperators more quickly
<Keybuk> *nods*
<Keybuk> sounds good to me
<sadmac> cool
<Keybuk> if you could write up what you're doing and post it to the list at some point, great
<Keybuk> otherwise no problem if that comes with the code ;-)
<Keybuk> (not everyone writes their plans before they code like me :p)
<sadmac> yeah, dunno which will get done first. The testcases will probably take long enough to justify taking a break to write it in human.
<Keybuk> lol
<sadmac> Keybuk: I also noticed libnih still uses a cursor for FOREACH. I thought the reference stuff gave us a nifty way around that.
<Keybuk> cursor is still useful when removing
<Keybuk> and traversing a list that may be reordered
<sadmac> cool
<Keybuk> Esmil: did you file those two bugs?
<Esmil> Writing on the second one at the moment
<Esmil> Done
<sadmac> Keybuk: 0.6.2 is using proc connector now, right?
<sadmac> or have we not gone there yet?
<Keybuk> no
<Esmil> Is there some way to tell init that the system dbus is up, so please register yourself there?
<Esmil> ..or planned something like that?
<sadmac> Esmil: planned
<Esmil> Ok, good. Thanks
<Keybuk> Esmil: telinit q
<sadmac> Keybuk: has behavior of that changed?
<Esmil> Hah, cool.
<Keybuk> sadmac: in what sense?
<sadmac> Keybuk: does it still re-exec?
<Keybuk> sadmac: q reloads, you're confusing with u
<sadmac> Keybuk: oh. shit. that's a good place for that.
<Keybuk> e.g. in dbus.conf
<Keybuk> post-start exec telinit q
<Keybuk> ;-)
<Keybuk> it's a hack really, but it suffices for now
<sadmac> Keybuk: I can't figure out what the interface should look like
<Keybuk> which?
<sadmac> Keybuk: to mark the dbus job as allowing dbus to start
<Keybuk> dunno
<Keybuk> I was wondering whether it'd be interesting to add a "dbus name" field
<Keybuk> so you can hold the job in SPAWNED until it registers a name
<Keybuk> if you specified org.freedesktop.DBus it'd behave magically ;)
<Keybuk> that'd also mean you could StartByDBusName("...")
<Keybuk> which might be nice for D-Bus activation purposes
<Esmil> Is it possible to start certain instances on events? E.g. start agetty TTY=vc/2 when sysinit.conf fails to start without having another job just to do exec start --no-wait agetty TTY=vc/2
<Keybuk> no, that's one problem I haven't solved yet ;-)
<Esmil> Ok, just wondering if just hadn't found it in the man pages yet. There are many hacks around it I guess
 * sadmac sighs at fedora-devel
<sadmac> Lennart + Pulseaudio vs. The World, Round 13
<ion> Please elaborate, for the lazy ones among us. :-)
<sadmac> ion: Lennart: "New pulse release with mixer changes." Everyone: "WE HATE YOU AND ALL YOU STAND FOR." Lennart: "Let me further you in those convictions." JGarzik: "Some of your ideas for Pulse are bad." Lennart: "You don't know about /new/ soundcards. You're the /old/ audio guy." JGarzik: "God you're stupid. I'm gonna go get some coffee."
<sadmac> Pulse is an example of what happens when someone correctly times a bad solution to a serious problem.
<ion> Hehe
<sadmac> I'd punch Lennart if I could reach his head.
#upstart 2009-07-30
<_|ms|_> good evening :D
<_|ms|_> anybody available for a short question about the *.conf files?
<_|ms|_> esp. tty
<sadmac> I'm here-ish
<_|ms|_> hi sadmac2
<_|ms|_> oops :D
<_|ms|_> -2 :D
<_|ms|_> well it's because of my ttys
<_|ms|_> I would like them to start AFTER all other services started
<_|ms|_> but there is no: start on started startup, right?
<_|ms|_> I had a png file with the patches but don't find it again :D
<sadmac> _|ms|_: no. There's no real way to do that (to an extend there's no reason to do that. To another extent we're designing 0.10 to address that sort of problem.)
<_|ms|_> well... the need is: it looks much better :D
<_|ms|_> if you are logging in and there are some processes starting up and show their output... it's not pretty :D
<sadmac> you should be logging that. don't do it on the same tty
<_|ms|_> why not? shouldn't the user get what's happening?!
<sadmac> _|ms|_: its happening too fast to read anyway :) and I don't know who your users are, but mine don't typically care
<sadmac> (I package for Fedora)
<sadmac> Only time the user cares about that noise is if something breaks.
<_|ms|_> hmm, you are right :D
<_|ms|_> but I like that lines :D
<_|ms|_> hmm another idea how to beautify the boot process?
<sadmac> _|ms|_: hlh booted on a netbook in 5 seconds at last LPC.
<sadmac> _|ms|_: don't beautify it. Make it so fast the user isn't aware it happened.
<_|ms|_> hlh?
<sadmac> _|ms|_: actually not hlh
<sadmac> _|ms|_: Arjan Van De Ven
<_|ms|_> it is a person^
<sadmac> kernel guy for Intel
<sadmac> yes
<sadmac> he did it with Fedora and with another distro (I want to say SUSE)
<_|ms|_> most of my systems have a lot of networking to start (this will always take a lot of time)
<_|ms|_> don't say suse :D
<_|ms|_> well, you're an employee of redhat?!
<sadmac> _|ms|_: the user could be doing useful work in that time. why make them wait on the network coming up?
<sadmac> _|ms|_: Yes, but not in a development capacity. Upstart/Fedora are on my own time.
<_|ms|_> it's a firewall :D
<sadmac> ...then why does it have users at all? :)
<_|ms|_> oh... but U dunno when there is a kernel 2.6.30 for fedora?! :D
<_|ms|_> hmm, there is me working on console :D
<_|ms|_> work is much easier if it is coloured :D
<sadmac> _|ms|_: looks like we skipped .30 and went straight to the .31-rc*s
<sadmac> http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/packageinfo?packageID=8
<sadmac> ^^no promises that any of those work with F11 (or at all :)
<_|ms|_> I don't expect a new kernel for f11
<_|ms|_> but I need a wifi module for my netbook :D
<_|ms|_> it's not fun having a netbook without wireless
<sadmac> well you can try the rawhide kernel then
<sadmac> or build your own. The config is saved in /boot
<sadmac> you'll want to edit to turn your driver on of course
<_|ms|_> the module is in staging in 2.6.29, but have you ever extracted a fedora kernel srpm, changed the config and tried to build it?!
<_|ms|_> doesn't work
<sadmac> Not by that exact process but I've rebuilt kernels.
<_|ms|_> I will try this later again :D rawhide seems to be a good idea...
<_|ms|_> would you like to review my upstart scripts?! http://git.ipfire.org/?p=ipfire-3.x.git;a=tree;f=src/initscripts;h=7526a01c3abc85996d9a19811a4c7a637db9f5a2;hb=HEAD
<_|ms|_> you changed my thinking about the boot process in the last few minutes :D
<sadmac> lemme get back to work. maybe when I get home :)
<_|ms|_> okay :D
<_|ms|_> tell me why i screwed this up^
<sadmac> heh
#upstart 2009-07-31
<Milan-BV1> Keybuk: mind talking about the gnome-system-tools's services-admin tool WRT upstart design?
<Keybuk> Milan-BV1: I haven't much time right now
<Keybuk> could you drop an e-mail to the upstart-devel ML about it and I'll pick it up later?
<Milan-BV1> or I can come back later
<Milan-BV1> that's not very important
<Milan-BV1> just wondering about the future of that tool
<Keybuk> Monday should be okl
<Keybuk> I'll be in Dublin then back at work
<Milan-BV1> OK, good
<oly> hi, attempting to write a startup script but its not working i have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/240052/ so far anyone mind telling me if i am doing anything wrong ?
<oly> never mind my own stupidity, exec command was invalid :p
<oly> are there any examples on starting and stopping simple scripts 
<oly> i am a bit confused on how stop works,
<oly> and the examples i found seemed lacking
#upstart 2009-08-01
<oly> anyone around who can help me get a script running 
<oly> or point me at how to debug what is going wrong
<oly> are there any log files etc, or anything like thta 
<oly> currently when i start my process i seem to get 4 processes for some reason
<oly> currently looking like i am going to have to stick to using rc.d to launch apps as nothing i try in upstart seems to work 
<oly> and it never tells me why, 
<sadmac2> oly: /var/log/messages
<oly> thanks for the tip sadmac2
<oly> when i set up a script and run sudo start script it shows 4 processes is that normal 
<oly> or is it actualy launching 4 instances of the process for some reason ?
<oly> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5edd07f2
<oly> if anyone can tell me if that is correct it shows no processes the script then the processes after its started
<oly> as you can see there are 4 processes at the end instead of 1
<sadmac2> oly: the logs indicate upstart only spawned the first one
<sadmac2> oly: it must be forking
<oly> you mean the fact that the start test3 command only printed one pid
<oly> just confusing because if i start it using /etc/init.d inadyn start
<oly> it would only show a single process
<oly> i was wondering if it was my lack of knowledge or something 
<oly> been trying allsorts for ages
<oly> nothing appears in /var/log/messages by the way from starting that 
<sadmac2> hmm. not sure then. doesn't look like upstart is running more than oe
<sadmac2> *one
<sadmac2> maybe yoru init.d script passes more arguments
<oly> well, if i start inadyn from the terminal it starts fine and shows only one process
<oly> perhaps i will try and write some scripts for my own applications and see if i get the same behavior
<Keybuk> wow
<Keybuk> just confirmed an old mysterious 0.3 bug on 0.6
<sadmac2> Keybuk: details
<Keybuk> assert() bug
<Keybuk> you need two jobs to replicate it, so it shows up for people who've tried to do native boots
<Keybuk> e.g.
<Keybuk> foo:
<Keybuk>    exec foo
<Keybuk> bar:
<Keybuk>    start on stopping foo
<Keybuk>    exec killall foo
<Keybuk> then "stop foo"
<Keybuk> Upstart will assert()
<Keybuk> ie. if you stop a job, and another job that reacts to its "stopping" event *causes* the original job's process to exit
<sadmac2> hmm
<sadmac2> NetworkManager-vpnc's error messages are for shit.
<sadmac2> "Failed."
<sadmac2> "Reason: 6"
<sadmac2> thanks a lot.
<sadmac2> off-topic, but still infuriating
<Keybuk> :-)
<Keybuk> anyway, I've done a patch and will probably do a 0.6.3 early next week
<sadmac2> sweet
<Keybuk> *hints that you might want to upgrade from 0.3.x now :p*
<sadmac2> Keybuk: we can't take the regression on that state-transfer thing, even as ugly as it is. Not having that pretty much kills the distro (Thanks Jakub!).
<Keybuk> it was your patch ;)
<Keybuk> this is why you should work to get all your patches upstream
<Keybuk> and why hoarding patches by yourself and not working to get them upstream is bad
<Keybuk> m'kay? :p
<sadmac2> Keybuk: I thought upstream was dead as far as 0.3.*
<Keybuk> it is
<sadmac2> Keybuk: 0.3.10 was a shock to me
<Keybuk> it's doubly dead now
<Keybuk> as in I will now actively *not* fix critical bugs in it
<sadmac2> what about LTS?
<Keybuk> what about it?
<sadmac2> you shipped 0.3 with it didn't you?
<Keybuk> yes?
<Keybuk> this doesn't affect the Support team's ability to provide telephone Support for it?
<Keybuk> and the Security team will still provide Security fixes
<Keybuk> we don't do what you guys do
<Keybuk> once our releases are out, we largely *don't* backport non-security bug fixes to them
<Keybuk> instead we suggest people update
<sadmac2> oh god. the thought!
<sadmac2> our customers expect us to time travel and make the bug not appear in the release they depolyed rather than upgrade a single package
<Keybuk> :-)
<Keybuk> yes, well
<Keybuk> ;-)
<sadmac2> life is long and hard
<Keybuk> then you die
<Keybuk> aka. life's too short to provide support for older releases <g>
<sadmac2> Keybuk: you haven't seen the ongoing support plan for RHEL 2.1
<sadmac2> Keybuk: the cost grows exponentially. If 3 customers keep that thing for 2 years RH will purchase a country
#upstart 2009-08-02
* Keybuk changed the topic of #upstart to: Upstart 0.6.3 "Our last, best hope for peace" | http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<arekm> if jobs.d and conf.d were dropped then this means that upstart 0.6 is incompatible with 0.5, right? Is there some migration "guide"?
<Keybuk> correct
<Keybuk> from 0.5 -> 0.6 mostly just
<Keybuk>  - move your files into /etc/init
<Keybuk>  - give them a ".conf" extension
<Keybuk>  - drop "session leader" if you put it in your conf file (probably not)
<Keybuk> 0.6 is a stable branch based off 0.5 basically
<Keybuk> NEWS always contains notices of changes
<Keybuk> (getting on plane now, back tomorrow)
#upstart 2010-08-02
<ion> Hi Keybuk
<ion> What’s the progress with 0.10?
<Keybuk> steady
<ion> Does it look like it’ll make it into maverick?
<Keybuk> no
#upstart 2010-08-03
<ion> keybuk: A user thinks mountall’s ionice code doesn’t actually ionice fscks properly on his system. That diagnosis hasn’t been verified by me yet, but could my code be wrong due to me misunderstanding process groups? After fork and before exec(fsck), i do setpgid (0, 0) (the fsck is now supposed to be the leader of a process group with the same id as the pid, right?) and the priority setting is done with ioprio_set (IOPRIO_WHO_PGRP, fsck_pid, ...)
<ion> I did that in case some fsck implementation forks children which do the havy IO.
<ion> heavy
<Keybuk> right
<ion> Said user ripping all of upstart, mountall and plymouth out of his system as a reaction doesn’t help with debugging the issue he had. :-D
<Stevee> hello Keybuk, is there any way the see the current development state of the next upstart version ? 
<Keybuk> nope
<Stevee> at launchpad i only can see that "trunk" but there aren't any changes
<Stevee> oh, thats bad, what will be the next version ? 0.6.7 or any other release number ?
<Keybuk> 0.10.0
<Stevee> wow, great
<Stevee> what do you think, when it will be released ?
<Keybuk> when it's ready
<Keybuk> it's a development project at the moment
<Keybuk> some very big changes under the hood
<Stevee> oh, i see
<Keybuk> so I'm still ripping things apart and experimenting
<Keybuk> thus it's not in any state I'd be happy to commit to revision control
<Stevee> i see, so you aren't able to guess any release date or period
<Keybuk> nope, not yet
<Stevee> but good to hear, that development still goes on
<Keybuk> 0.6 is stable and useful
<Stevee> yes of course, we are using it in the current development version of our distribution
<Stevee> and it's great - thanks for your great work
<Keybuk> 0.10 is going to be simultaneously simpler and more complex ;-)
<Keybuk> ie. by simplifying the core design, you can do more complex things with it
<Stevee> that sounds great
<Stevee> will there also be that kind of support for "profiles" and / or "cron" replacement ( time based events ) implemented ?
<Keybuk> yes
<Stevee> yes to both ?
<Keybuk> yup
<Stevee> great, thanks a lot
<Keybuk> simpler > the pre-start/post-start etc. stuff is going away
<Keybuk> so there's just one process per job
<Keybuk> because the same functionality is there (in 0.6!) by just doing:
<Keybuk>   start on starting JOB
<Keybuk>   script
<Stevee> atm it's very difficult to provide some kind of rescue mode, or to manage the services on startup
<Keybuk>     ..
<Keybuk>   end script
<Keybuk> (equivalent to a pre-start script)
<Keybuk> so I'm building that on 0.10
<Keybuk> and resulting functionality lets you do things like profiles easily
<Stevee> will there be any funktion to execute a command on startup a service and on stopping of that service ?
<Stevee> for example: atm we have the network.conf and we execute as pre-start script "network start" and on post-stop script "network stop"
<Stevee> but as you told, there could be done more complex things, so may we don't need something like that any more ...
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> you could define network
<Keybuk> then
<Keybuk> arg, keep hitting return
<Keybuk> yes, you could define network then use it's "starting" and "stopped" events to put your scripts/exec lines
<Keybuk> you can do all this in one file in 0.10
<Keybuk> (at least that's the plan)
<Stevee> wow, great plan / job
<Stevee> i can't await the next release :D
<ion> Nice
<Keybuk> I'm still making sure this all works at the moment ;p
<ion> :-)
<ion> I take it there will be both blocking and non-blocking post-start relation?
<ion> blocking for something that polls until the service is ready and non-blocking for something that should be started after the service and all its blocking post-start scripts are done
<ion> for instance
<Keybuk> yeah, that's the bit I'm still working on getting right
<Keybuk> blocking is surprising when you don't want it
<Keybuk> but not blocking is surprising when you *do* want it
<Keybuk> and it's getting the balance right
<ion> yeah
<Keybuk> my current experiment is that "on" blocks and "from"/"while" doesn't
<Keybuk> but I'm not sure that's right either
#upstart 2010-08-04
<xelister> how to tell damn upstart to restart mysqld?
<xelister> it says that "start: Job is already running: mysql"
<xelister> and I would like to say
<xelister> "wrong, bitch, that job is dead and you have a stale PID file, now stfu and restart it"
<xelister> how to convey such a message to the upstart, since I can't find the lock file anywhere
<xelister> hmm ok just running   restart   also helps
#upstart 2010-08-05
<tgies> so, apologies if i'm out of date, because all the info i could find on this was really old
<tgies> but is there a sound way to get upstart to run a daemon as a given user
<tgies> i don't want it to be getting file handles as root or anything
<TeTeT> anybody has seen an upstart job not returning on 'sudo stop <jobname>' and the job not being terminated>
<TeTeT> ?
<ion> What does initctl status jobname say?
<ion> tgies: For now, use su
<tgies> fair enough
<TeTeT> ion: it says identd stop/spawned, process 1095. Though the process still runs
<ion> “exec su -c 'exec command' user” to avoid leaving extraneous shells around
<ion> tetet: Is its pid 1095?
<TeTeT> ion: yes, it is
<ion> Curious
<ion> What happens if you kill the process manually?
<TeTeT> ion: it's gone and 'sudo status identd' says 'identd stop/waiting'
<TeTeT> starting it with 'sudo start identd' works just fine then
<ion> Anything interesting in syslog? Also, please pastebin the job definition.
<TeTeT> ion: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/473444/
<TeTeT> ion: maybe the 'expect daemon' is wrong?
<TeTeT> ion: it seems so, I commented it and now I can start/stop the job
<ion> Yeah, the ‘expect’ stanza in the current release of Upstart only supports very specific cases of forking programs, and it’s very easy to confuse it. The 0.10 release will have a much better implementation of following processes that daemonize. If one doesn’t know *exactly* how the main process daemonizes itself, better just launch it in a way that it doesn’t daemonize at all and not use ‘expect’.
<TeTeT> ion: ok, thanks. pidentd seems to be tailored for use through identd regularly, so the '-b' option makes it a daemon. But if the expect clause is not needed it's all good. Thanks for your interest and help
<tgies> how do i go about telling upstart that yes, the job really is stopped, when the status is "start/killed" with an invalid pid
<ion> As i said, it’s very easy to confuse it... Would it be okay to reboot? :-P
<tgies> maybe
<ion> Here’s a horrible kluge if not: http://heh.fi/tmp/workaround-upstart-snafu
<ion> ./workaround-upstart-snafu N, where N is the pid from initctl status.
<tgies> i was su -c'ing as a user that i didn't realize had its login shell set to /bin/false
<tgies> and upstart got really mad
<tgies> wow ok
<tgies> it's having a hideous time trying to trace out the pid of my ircd
<tgies> i think it needs to follow through a few more forks than "expect daemon" allows for
<tgies> and it's coming up short
<ion> Why fork more than twice to daemonize?
<tgies> well, for one thing, this is being su -c'd so it can run as an unprivileged user
<tgies> and i think that might be affecting what pid ends up getting tracked.
<tgies> it ends up tracking pid 1191 when the correct pid is 1193
<ion> Probably best to make the ircd not fork.
<tgies> (for instance)
<tgies> hmm, don't know if i can
<tgies> okay, i did
<tgies> eh. now it ends up with the pid of the sh -c /path/to/ircd
 * cwillu_at_work huggles tgies 
<cwillu_at_work> somebody who shares my "run as user" woes :)
<ion> exec su -c 'exec /path/to/ircd' ...
<tgies> oh piss i forgot about freaking exec(2)
<tgies> thanks
<tgies> hmmm
<tgies> THAT'S fine now
<tgies> but it still gets lost and hangs on "stop ircd"
<tgies> weird
<ion> And there’s no ‘expect’ stanza?
<tgies> the process goes away but it never returns and it never changes job state
<ion> What does initctl status jobname say?
<cwillu_at_work> tgies, do you have a post-start or -stop script?
<cwillu_at_work> stop ircd won't return until that finishes iirc
<tgies> cwillu_at_work: that would be the obvious culprit but no
<tgies> hmm, i can't get it to break again
<tgies> interesting
<tgies> it all works fine now, and that bothers me
<cwillu_at_work> did you modify it while it was running maybe?
<tgies> don't think so
<Keybuk> mbiebl: BOF was good
<Keybuk> post-BOF corridor was also good
<mbiebl> followed it via the live-stream
<mbiebl> fwiw, I think continuing to ship sysv init scripts and installing the upstart scripts in parallel is the way to go for Debian
<mbiebl> This way the kfreebsd case is solved
<Keybuk> yeah I think so
<Keybuk> and the chroot case
<mbiebl> I guess we just need a bit of magic in /etc/init.d/rc and /lib/lsb/init-functions
<Keybuk> insserv in Debian
<Keybuk> but yeah, rc too
<Keybuk> we could do it as a
<Keybuk> # X-Upstart-Job: xxx
<Keybuk> comment
<Keybuk> that gets looked for if sys-rc/inserv are running under Upstart instead of sysvinit
<mbiebl> or the simple convention, that if /etc/init.d/rc finds a file named <service>.conf in /etc/init, it skips running /etc/init.d/<service>
<mbiebl> But the # X-Upstart-Job: is more flexibel
<mbiebl> in case a sysv init script is replaced by several upstart jobs
<mbiebl> or vice versa, i.e. there is no direct match between the sysv and upstart job name
<mbiebl> continuing shipping sysv init scripts also gives people the comfy feeling, that they can easily switch back :-)
<Keybuk> right that's what I thought
<Keybuk> since then you can do deps and stuff
<goraxe> hi, I'm trying to code a 'user' stanzer for upstart
<goraxe> I'm trying to figure out the test suite, I can't seem to figure out the TEST_ALLOC_FAIL macro ...
<goraxe> I'm getting this error as a result of running the tests (null):alloc.c:634: Assertion failed in nih_unref: ref != NULL
<Keybuk> right, sounds like the first argument to nih_unref is NULL? :-)
<goraxe> okay, is nih_unref called by nih_free?
<goraxe> http://pastebin.com/RRMgMEeg
<goraxe> is the test function 
<Keybuk> posssssibly
<Keybuk> you can't pass NULL to any nih function
<AlanJenkins> evening all
<Keybuk> evening AlanJenkins
<AlanJenkins> hey Keybuk =)
<AlanJenkins> anyone here running arch linux with upstart?
<goraxe> Keybuk: I have pushed my current code to https://code.launchpad.net/~goraxe/upstart/user_sid
<AlanJenkins> anyone know if there is an archive of upstart job definitions? I am trying to write some jobs for arch linux and could do with some example jobs to learn from
<AlanJenkins> i have the ones that come with upstart but they are a little basic
<Keybuk> goraxe: where are you getting the assertion error?
<Keybuk> AlanJenkins: Ubuntu is probably the easiest place
<Keybuk> goraxe: oh, scratch that
<Keybuk> goraxe: pretty obvious - you never initialise job->user to NULL in job_new
<AlanJenkins> Keybuk: hmmm ok will have to grab a copy of ubuntu and run it in a vm
<goraxe> Keybuk: thanks
<AlanJenkins> thought that may be the case but thought i would ask =)
<AlanJenkins> thanks Keybuk 
<Keybuk> np
<goraxe> was a bit of a quick cnp job to try and learn the code base
<Keybuk> chrome os is another good source
<AlanJenkins> mmm forgot about that one... think i have the image knocking around somewhere too
<AlanJenkins> will check chrome first i think
<AlanJenkins> B/quit
#upstart 2010-08-08
<dkam> Hey guys - I'm using instances in my upstart script - but how do I specify that they should be started at startup?
<soren> Maybe create a job that starts them?
<dkam> soren: An upstart script, or a cronjob?
<soren> upstart script
<dkam> soren: Sorry - not quite getting it - an upstart script to start another upstart script which uses instances?
<soren> You haven't exactly given a lot of information.
<dkam> Sorry - I have an upstart script which uses instances. I use "service fetcher start FID=0" to start the first one, FID=1 to start the second one.
<soren> Right.
<dkam> What I'm wondering is - how do I get, say 4 instances to start at boot time?
<soren> Do that from a script. Win.
<dkam> That's exactly what I'm here asking - I can't see how to do it in upstart.
<soren> Create an upstart job that starts all these other ones.
<soren> start on whatnot
<soren> script
<soren>    start fetcher FID=0
<soren>    start fetcher FID=1
<soren>    start fetcher FID=2
<soren>    start fetcher FID=3
<soren>    start fetcher FID=4
<soren>    start fetcher FID=5
<soren>     ....
<soren>    start fetcher FID=10000000
<soren> end script
<soren> Celebrate
<dkam> Haha
<dkam> Thanks. I'll give that a shot.
<dkam> Works a treat - thanks soren.
#upstart 2011-08-01
<gdoubleu> is there any documentation out there about how to run with additional upstart scripts in a directory outside of /etc/init?
<gdoubleu> from the FAQ about symbolic links in /etc/init it seems that this is only possible with user jobs
<gdoubleu> but I'm not seeing any docs about user jobs
<marrusl> gdoubleu, take a look here:  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#running-upstart-as-a-non-privileged-user
<marrusl> note: as mentioned there, it's designed for testing only.
<gdoubleu> marrusl, and is running as a non-privileged user the only way running scripts from another directory is possible?
<gdoubleu> I'm using RHEL6 here, where the upstart version is only 0.6.5
<marrusl> gdoubleu, so it seems.
<marrusl> gdoubleu, ah, so even that would not work.\
<gdoubleu> marrusl, do you know if it's possible to put upstart conf files within a subdirectory under /etc/init, e.g. /etc/init/myproj/*.conf
<marrusl> gdoubleu, I've never tried a subdirectory.  worth a shot.  
<gdoubleu> nm, just tried it and I guess it is.  just have to specify the directory name in front of the service name
<marrusl> the cookbook does say "all system job configuration files must live in or below /etc/init
<marrusl> nice.
<gdoubleu> just tried a "start myproj/nginx" with a conf file at /etc/init/myproj/nginx.conf and it worked
<marrusl> gdoubleu, that's pretty neat actually.  thx for bringing it up.
<gdoubleu> now, it would be really cool if you could do something like "start myproj/" and startup all jobs in that subdirectory
<gdoubleu> marrusl, thanks for the info.  I guess I just have to roll with subdirectories for now
<marrusl> gdoubleu, yep.  I guess making sure all jobs are available from early boot (hence forcing all jobs under the rootfs)is a design decision you're not going to get around.
#upstart 2011-08-03
<StucKman> any way to debug why upstart complains about «start: Unknown job [foo]»?
<ion> Because there’s no /etc/init/foo.conf or /etc/init/foo.conf has a syntax error.
<StucKman> ion: ok, the foo.conf exists. is there any systax checker?
<StucKman> syntax*
<ion> See the error message in syslog.
<StucKman> ion: good!
<StucKman> bad
<StucKman> guess who can´t start...
<StucKman> ... rsyslog
<pmjdebruijn> hi all
<pmjdebruijn> I have a server that seems to get "stuck" on booting... runnig upstart with --verbose doesn't really help, sinec that allows me to see what tasks have been completed, but not what it's waiting for
<pmjdebruijn> with a serial init I could predict order, thus the last finished modules would implicitly tell me what next failed
<pmjdebruijn> this isn't true for parallel startup
<pmjdebruijn> can someone give me a hint as to effectively troubleshoot this issue
<StucKman> ion: so, if I don´t have syslog running, there are no logs?
<pmjdebruijn> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<pmjdebruijn> ok I'll try that :)
<wraiden> StucKman: add --verbose to your cmdline
<StucKman> wraiden: service mysql start --verbose?
<wraiden> no
<StucKman> start --verbose mysql?
<wraiden> no
<wraiden> kernel commandline
<StucKman> what>?
<wraiden> in your grub config
<StucKman> do I need to reboot my machine?
<wraiden> the args are appended to inits start
<wraiden> so init gets the --verbose
<StucKman> yougottabefuckingkiddingme
<StucKman> no, sorry, I can´t reboot this machine just like that
<StucKman> I don´t even have a monitor attached to it
<StucKman> I'm not even in the same state
<wraiden> hehe
<StucKman> not funny!
<wraiden> depends
<wraiden> you can try to add echos to every suspected job config
<wraiden> as pre-start
<wraiden> and let that echos write to a file
<wraiden> e.g.
<wraiden> pre-start script
<wraiden> echo "jobname trys to start" >> /debug.log
<wraiden> end script
<wraiden> and add a post-start with the same
<StucKman> wraiden: wait
<wraiden> oh
<StucKman> I'm trying to launch it by hand
<wraiden> poor mand debugging ...
<wraiden> *mans
<wraiden> whats your upstart version
<wraiden> ?
<StucKman> you mean that of the script has a syntax error it will get executed up to that point?
<StucKman> lemmesee...
<StucKman> 0.6.5-8
<StucKman> (ubuntu lucid)
<wraiden> mhm
<wraiden> man initctl | grep check
<wraiden> ?
<StucKman> nothing
<wraiden> initctl has a check-config arg on 0.9 versions but i don't think that was in 0.6 also
<StucKman> chízus
<wraiden> can you post the config somewhere?
<wraiden> i'll take a look
<StucKman> ok
<StucKman> initctl list does not have either rsyslog or mysql in it
<StucKman> wraiden: it's ubuntu's provided job file
<StucKman> let me paste it anyways
<wraiden> taht means that the jobs are not loaded because of syntactical errors
<wraiden> huh?
<wraiden> the ubuntu provided ones don'T work?
<StucKman> wraiden: don't get me started on that
<wraiden> are you shure that the jobs are in /etc/init ?
<wraiden> ubuntu has not ported all init scripts over to native upstart jobs
<wraiden> it could be that they are in /etc/init.d
<StucKman> wraiden: it is doing it, and the wrong way
<StucKman> s/it is/they are/
<StucKman> s/and/but/
<StucKman> wraiden: http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/6691
<wraiden> have a lucid box here
<StucKman> 10.04.2? check /etc/issue
<wraiden> 10.4.3
<StucKman> ok
<StucKman> or, more interetingly, this other: http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/6692
<StucKman> if I add or modify a script in /etc/init/, do I need to do something so upstart rereads it?
<wraiden> normaly not
<StucKman> and anormally?
<wraiden> as upstart looks with inotify for file alteration in its config folder and reloads
<StucKman> ack
<wraiden> you can poke init to reload with
<wraiden> initctl reload-configuration
<StucKman> wait
<StucKman> wait wait wait
<StucKman> I have a question
<StucKman> ok, here's te thing
<StucKman> I'm trying to start a rsyslog and/or mysql in a chroot
<StucKman> how does that afeect upstart?
<StucKman> affect*
<wraiden> where do you execute the initctl or links to it like start stop reload whatever ?
<wraiden> inside the chroot?
<wraiden> where are the job config files located?
<wraiden> inside the chroot?
<wraiden> upstart is pid 1
<StucKman> for instance, if I do «initctl reload-configuration», it contacts PID 1, ... I see where's the problem
<wraiden> pid 1 is located on your real root
<StucKman> I know
<wraiden> it will only look inside of /etc/init
<StucKman> ok, let me (re)think about it
<StucKman> and yes, neither mysql or rsyslog are in the host
<wraiden> you ca however change the jobs to be started outside of a chroot an let the jobs start inside of the chroot
<StucKman> wraiden: uhm?
<wraiden> scripting?
<StucKman> yes, but what did you mean?
<wraiden> or even easier
<wraiden> man 5 init
<wraiden> look for the chroot stanza
<StucKman> wraiden: good
<wraiden> RTFM might help ;-P
<StucKman> wraiden: ups
<wraiden> didn't use the chroot stanza so far
<StucKman> so do I have to pray it works?
<StucKman> :?
<wraiden> but will soon as my inhouse cluster distro will change to native upstart over the next few weeks
<StucKman> I'm sorry, I'm just a little bit bitter
<wraiden> so i have to use it for bind
<wraiden> well. upstart is covered by a very strict testsuite
<wraiden> you can expect a stanze to do what was documented
<wraiden> *stanze
<wraiden> *stanza
<StucKman> ok, good
<wraiden> *lokking fatfingered*
<wraiden> i need some sleep *g*
<StucKman> go, go, go!
<wraiden> it daytime here
<wraiden> and i'm @ work
<StucKman> heeh, same here
<wraiden> not a good place for a powernap *g*
<StucKman> take a nap anyways
<wraiden> as network admin one would wake dragons that one should better not wake if someone finds me sleeping *g*
<wraiden> you can drop me a line here if the stanza got you where you wanted...
<StucKman> wraiden: I'm thinking if that's the best approach for my particular case
<StucKman> in general, it looks like yes, but...
<JanC> "initctl log-priority debug" on a running system will do the same as --verbose on the kernel commandline
<StucKman> wraiden: ok, it was better your way
<StucKman> seems to work now
<StucKman> JanC: but where does it log them?
<StucKman> becuase rsyslog was not loading before
<StucKman> because*
<JanC> right, maybe not so useful right now then (unless you start syslog manually first, or such)
<JanC> mysql didn't start either?
<StucKman> JanC: I'm finishing fixing the rsyslog now
<JanC> you don't have a circular dependency between rsyslog & mysql or such?  ☺
<StucKman> no
<StucKman> it's more complicated
<StucKman> so I have to do extra work to leave it fixed
<StucKman> we use cfengine and we switch from chroot to chrroot depending on development states
<JanC> ah, using upstart in a chroot or in container-style VMs is a bit complicated sometimes
<StucKman> not anymore
<StucKman> chroot works fine
<StucKman> and I just have to add some stuff to our cfengine repo and modify some scripts that change the dev environ
<rawler> hi.. I'm developing a daemon which is currently in early Alpha/Beta stage.. I'm using the upstart restart functionality to restart it if it crashes.. however, I'd also like to get a coredump, if possible..
<rawler> I've tried adding "limit core 100000 100000" to the conf, but I can't find the corefile.. I've also tried adding "chdir /tmp/" but no luck.. am I missing something?
<traviscline> any way for me to prefix an env var?
#upstart 2011-08-04
<BLZbubba> hey there, how difficult would it be for upstart to have a debug mode where the user would get a "yes/no" prompt for every possible configured service, instead of using the event system?
<gnutun> hey all; how can i get access to a job's output?
<marrusl> BLZbubba, there was some discussion at the last UDS about implementing an optional serialized boot.  Not sure where that proposal is at though.
<dlibanori> hi guys, is it safe to use "start on started rc" to starts a service after postgresql?
<pmjdebruijn> dlibanori: don't you want start on stopped rc?
<dlibanori> rc is a task?
<pmjdebruijn> dlibanori: in any case, I'd highly recommend testing it in a VM
<pmjdebruijn> dlibanori: I'm not 100%
<dlibanori> pmjdebruijn: yes, it is a task
<pmjdebruijn> again
<pmjdebruijn> be careful with this
<dlibanori> pmjdebruijn: at Ubuntu 11.04 it is a task
<dlibanori> pmjdebruijn: why?
<pmjdebruijn> we usually test stuff out of band
<pmjdebruijn> dlibanori: why not?
<pmjdebruijn> we've had some changes only bite me @ shutdown
<pmjdebruijn> for examples
<dlibanori> pmjdebruijn: ok, this is lab machine, no problems if it stop to boot
<pmjdebruijn> ah ok
<dlibanori> why Ubuntu doesn't use upstart to control postgresql? It still uses SysV
<pmjdebruijn> lot of packages are inherented from debian
<pmjdebruijn> who don't use upstart by default
<pmjdebruijn> at least that's my guess
<JanC> it takes time to convert init scripts to upstart jobs, especially for more complicated/important daemons
<JanC> convert + test, obviously
<dlibanori> Thanks pmjdebruijn and JanC 
#upstart 2011-08-05
<dcorbin_work> When a upstart job is started, it emits a signal.  Is there signal emitted when a job is stopped?
<pmjdebruijn> you can just do things l ike
<pmjdebruijn> start on stopped jobname
<pmjdebruijn> I don't know if that's technically a signal
<dcorbin_work> so, I can have "start on foo" and "start on stopped "foo" if a particular daemon (bar) requires the foo to be running, and should always be running if foo is running.
<pmjdebruijn> dcorbin_work: "and" requires both events
<pmjdebruijn> start on foo or stopped foo
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<pmjdebruijn> don't you want
<pmjdebruijn> start on started foo
<pmjdebruijn> stop on stopped foo
 * pmjdebruijn is just thinking out loud
 * pmjdebruijn is no expert
<pmjdebruijn> http://pastebin.com/9jYGdh8K
<pmjdebruijn> anybody a clue, why this is messing with my startup?
<pmjdebruijn> I basically want to make the rc process dependant on a homerolled task
<pmjdebruijn> this task synchronized configuration from a central machine
<pmjdebruijn> so the rc sysv daemons only get started when the configuration has already been synchronized
<JanC> pmjdebruijn: there might be a problem with the homerolled task?
<pmjdebruijn> unlikely
<pmjdebruijn> though not impossible
<pmjdebruijn> the homerolled task only operates at startup
<pmjdebruijn> my problem is only at shutdown
<JanC> pmjdebruijn: the rc job runs on every runlevel change, but your change probably prevents that
<pmjdebruijn> yeah, that was my guess too, but I can't grasp why ...
<JanC> pmjdebruijn: you can run your task before sysvinit-emulation without changing rc.conf BTW
<pmjdebruijn> it does run
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<JanC> if you put "start on starting rc-sysinit" in your task
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> JanC: starting = before actual start...
<pmjdebruijn> I guess I need to readup on that again
<JanC> it's in the cookbook  ☺
<JanC> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#run-a-job-before-another-job
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> my bad
<pmjdebruijn> I'll try that on monday
<dlibanori> hi guys, when desktop-session-start event is emitted?
<dlibanori> I  installed X + nodm + matchbox, but upstart doens't trigger desktop-session-start, does anybody know why?
<jhunt> dlibanori: it is the dm's responsibility to emit this event, so chances are that nodm isn't. Look at /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default for an example of how gdm does it.
<dlibanori> jhunt: thanks!
<twentylegend> Hello guys
#upstart 2012-07-30
<axisys> this did not start at boot http://dpaste.com/778140/ .. but starts fine with start tacacs-dial 
<axisys> what gives?
<axisys> it is running on a VM
<axisys> should I look for something else instead of start on (net-device-up IFACE=eth0)
<axisys> thats starts verry early in the boot process.. but system might not be in multi-user mode
<axisys> may be I should try start on filesystem
<axisys> ?
<axisys>  start on filesystem did the trick
<jMCg> Hello happy people! 
<jMCg> This is my upstart script: http://sprunge.us/dGSG -- but it would appear as though the process I'm starting up doesn't get the HOME I'm trying to export.
<jMCg> asked differently: Why does upstart not export … some ENV stuff?
#upstart 2012-07-31
<jMCg> So, no update here, huh?
<jMCg> I get the same results when I export HOME=/opt/logstash within script, so I'm assuming something is going wrong :-\
<SpamapS> jMCg: looking now
<SpamapS> jMCg: export in upstart jobs is for the events only. All env's are "exported" to the scripts/processes that are run in pre/post-stop/start and the main process
<SpamapS> jMCg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121877/
<SpamapS> jMCg: results in Jul 31 10:52:18 clint-MacBookPro test: HOME=/home/foo
<jMCg> SpamapS: so that should work :-S
<SpamapS> jMCg: yes it should. Are you certain java is really java, and not some shell script that sources an env file?
<jMCg> SpamapS: http://sprunge.us/bNfB
<SpamapS> jMCg: ok well then HOME should be set :)
<jMCg> \but the progra, is still spitting out millions of errors, which relate to HOME not being set
<jMCg> (Which is kind of counter productive, because it's supposed to collect and index logs ;)
<gchristensen> I have a script that runs as a foreach loop over a long list, and executes a command on each one. is it kosher to add the foreach and all between script and end script? or should I haveit pulled out into a separate file
<gchristensen> (I know I *could* do it, but best practices anda ll..)
<jMCg> gchristensen: what, exactly, does it do?
<gchristensen> it iterates over a list of 500+ clients and triggers an event in a queue. the "general" idea is we want this system to basically continue running forever, so at the end of the list it would respawn (it takes about 20min to go through the list)
<gchristensen> so using respawn, limit 2 600 
<SpamapS> gchristensen: its perfectly kosher to have the shell code in the script/end script be "the program". Just not very easy to maintain.
<SpamapS> gchristensen: were it my system, I'd put it somewhere else and exec that so that the upstart bit and the "code" are separate
<gchristensen> soudns good. thank you SpamapS 
#upstart 2012-08-01
<geofft> is upstart.at known to be down? if it's permanently down, should links in the cookbook point to e.g. netsplit.com instead? 
<SpamapS> geofft: I hadn't noticed that it was down, but perhaps we should correct that
<geofft> yeah, not all the posts are on netsplit.com, looks like. 
<geofft> should I consider this reported, or should I email upstart-devel? 
<alexbligh> I want to start an upstart job after the root filesystem has been remounted r/w, but before udev is started. What is the best way to achieve this?
<alexbligh> (the job is a task)
<yatesy> Hi folks, is it actually possible to trigger upstart to re-read the definition of an upstart service without having stop and start the service? Ideally I'd love the ability to restart a running service and it act on changes in the definition
<jodh> alexbligh: mountall is going to emit the 'mounted' event when '/' is remounted r/w but udev starts on 'virtual-filesystems' which occurs before local disks are mounted. See http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#mountall-events.
<jodh> alexbligh: 'start on started virtual-filesystems' (from #ubuntu-devel) is incorrect - 'virtual-fileystems' is an event, not a job.
<jodh> alexbligh: see upstart-events(7).
<alexbligh> jodh, Does udev actually run with / mounted readonly? What I need to do is write a file before persistent-net-rules is used (in essence I need to store the state somewhere else because / is on a ramdisk)
<jodh> alexbligh: theoretically yes since the 'virtual-filesystems' event gets emitted before any local filesystems are (re-mounted), but realistically the disk might be mounted r/w by the time udevd starts.
<alexbligh> Given udevd writes stuff to / (I believe) how does it avoid getting disk read only errors?
<jodh> alexbligh: I don't think it does write to / - it writes to /dev/.udev/ and /run/udev, both being on virtual filesystems.
<alexbligh> hmmm....
<jodh> alexbligh: maybe you could write a udev rule to run a program that would "find" the state you're talking about?
<alexbligh> jodh, the state is the contents of persistent net rules. But I think you are saying the persistent net rules udev script could run when / is read only.
<jodh> alternatively, if you will always have an initramfs, you could call whatever program you want from the initramfs, *then* start Upstart. This is how friendly-recovery works on Ubuntu (see /etc/init/friendly-recovery.conf and penultimate line of /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init).
<alexbligh> jodh, will upstart work if I mount / read-write?
<jodh> yes - mountall just sees that it doesn't need to remount /.
<alexbligh> jodh, ok, so if I make a task on the starting event for udev, I could remount / readwrite in there?
<jodh> alexbligh: however, take care wrt fsck
<alexbligh> fsck isn't needed because it's a ram disk we've just tftpbooted :-)
<jodh> alexbligh: yes, but then you'll be potentially fighting against mountall which will also be trying the same operation around the same time.
<alexbligh> jodh, Can I make this start on mountall starting OR udev starting (so it will start before either of them)? In which case any idea how I do that?
<alexbligh> jodh, i.e. 'start on starting udev or starting mountall' (or something similar)
<jodh> alexbligh: that will potentially run 2 instances of the job (although not if the time the 2nd event arrives occurs before the job has finished).
<alexbligh> jodh, that won't be an issue because I will make the job idempotent
<alexbligh> jodh, but is the syntax right?
<jodh> alexbligh: yes.
<alexbligh> jodh, fantastic, thanks!
<SpamapS> jodh: hey. I was wondering.. are we expecting any upstart features in 12.10 ?
<jodh> SpamapS: yeah. Currently working on a biggie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/QuantalUpstartStatefulReexec
<jMCg> Can I disable "respawn" in an .override file? -- This is sort of relevant for pacemaker jobs, which are the ones that do the management here.
<jodh> jMCg: no as you can't meaningfully create an override file without that stanza and have it override an already defined 'respawn' in the .conf.
<jodh> jMCg: I don't follow why you want to do this.
<jMCg> jodh: because if you have the job running in a cluster, you don't want the cluster think that the job is dead, start it on a different node, while upstart restarts it on the same node again, that would be not very good in most cases.
<SpamapS> jodh: Oh cool!
<jodh> SpamapS: it's pretty close right now.
<SpamapS> jMCg: you could effectively disable it by setting the respawn limits very low
<SpamapS> jMCg: I don't know if upstart will allow it, but you could try 'respawn limit 0 1'
<SpamapS> jMCg: actually 'respawn limit 0 999' would be better.. meaning "if it dies more than 0 times in 999 seconds"
<jMCg> SpamapS: so long as I can put that in an .override file.
<SpamapS> jMCg: yes you can
<SpamapS> jMCg: 'respawn' and 'respawn limit' are two different stanzas
<jMCg> ACK
#upstart 2012-08-02
<jMCg> how do I tell upstart's stop to kill all children of a process too?
<jMCg> https://git-wip-us.apache.org/repos/asf?p=trafficserver.git;a=blob_plain;f=rc/trafficserver.conf.in;hb=HEAD
<jMCg> HRM. I don't have expect fork in my version. Maybe that's it.
<jMCg> Oy, no answer here :-/
<SpamapS> jMCg: IIRC upstart will kill the entire "process group"
<jMCg> SpamapS: but it doesn't
<SpamapS> jMCg: actually no, I see now, it just kills the tracked pid
<jMCg> SpamapS: sometimes I miss SMF
<SpamapS> jMCg: really though, a parent that doesn't kill its children off on SIGTERM is misbehaving. ;)
<SpamapS> jMCg: ok, so if I understand my "process group" mechanics correctly, kill() to a pid that is a process group leader will be delivered to all process group members.
<SpamapS> hrm no I misread that
<SpamapS> have to send to -pid to get the process group
<jMCg> SpamapS: thing is, this is a controll process, and it's children, so really, what I need is a way to tell upstart how *really* to reload or restart the. thing.
<SpamapS> jMCg: you can change the normal kill signal
<SpamapS> unfortunately, not the reload signal
<SpamapS> jMCg: so if SIGTERM is too violent/handled poorly by that process.. then you canchange to whatever is the more graceful way to shutdown
<SpamapS> but ultimately, SIGHUP needs to be handled well
<jMCg> SpamapS: I'll have to discuss that with my peers, the thing is: We start traffic_cop in upstart, whic starts traffic_manager, which starts traffic_server which oh fuck me.
<jMCg> I mean, gimme a sec, I might have done something wrongishly.
<jMCg> https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/TS-755
<jMCg> Okay, that doesn't really affect anything here.
<jMCg> Maybe I need to tell upstart to expect fork?
<jMCg> Lemme try that.
 * SpamapS reads upstart code again
<jMCg> Yes, I do need to do that. As I correctly do in the code I have up on apache's git ;)
<jMCg> So why did I do it wrong in my installation? I don't know.
<jMCg> Of course this is a really not very graceful way of restarting the thing.
<SpamapS> jMCg: ok, I can confirm, upstart kills the whole process group / session
<SpamapS>     if (kill (pgid > 0 ? -pgid : pid, signal) < 0)
<SpamapS>         nih_return_system_error (-1);
<jMCg> SpamapS: with expect fork, or even without?
<SpamapS> jMCg: no matter what
<SpamapS> expect fork just helps it figure out the pid
<SpamapS> jMCg: actually, reload does not send to the group
<SpamapS>     if (kill (processes[0]->item1, SIGHUP) < 0) {
<SpamapS> which makes sense
<SpamapS> its not trying to clean up, its trying to tell the main process to reload its configuration
<jMCg> SpamapS: I need to test if this will work, and if does, adapt a new workflow.
<jMCg> SpamapS: it would appear as though it works!
<SpamapS> jMCg: \o/
<jMCg> We did something right in our code!
#upstart 2012-08-05
<justin_> hi everyone. I'm trying to run a node service that outputs to a log
<justin_>     exec sudo -u app-data node /var/builds/live/washplant/washplant/service.js >> \         /var/log/washplant-live.log 2>&1 
<justin_> Doesn't seem to do the trick
#upstart 2013-07-29
<gansbrest> hi. What's the difference between stop start and restart? I was under impression that restart executes stop and start but I see different results in my application. I had to do stop and then start to completely refresh the app
<jodh> gansbrest: restart retains the original job configuration as documented in init(5), whereas "stop;start" will load the latest configuration from disk.
<gansbrest> Ah, you mean if I change upstart config and do restart - those changes wont be applied until full stop and start? 
<jodh> gansbrest: yes
<gansbrest> thanks a lot jodh!
<jodh> gansbrest: I've updated the Upstart Cookbook updated on this point: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#restart
<gansbrest> jodh: That's great! I don't see your change there at the moment for some reason. But I was always confused/scared about inconsistency of restart and stop/start and now it makes perfect sense thanks to you
<jodh> gansbrest: browser reload should do it?
<gansbrest> yep, hard refresh solved it! )
<gansbrest> thanks again. I think it will be super useful for other people
#upstart 2013-07-30
<gchristensen> is there a way to have on upstart script track two processes, which I can provide two PID files for?
<ion> PID files are evil, sane systems will never trust them.
<ion> You’ll want two jobs (or instances) that *actually* track the process.
<gchristensen> aye. you don't by chance have relevant experience with using thin and upstart, do you? :)
<ion> Sorry, i don’t. But i might be able to help if you have trouble getting the job to work.
<gchristensen> so at the most basic level, I run `command start` and it spawns two independent processes with no parent
<ion> What things does “command start” run? Perhaps you could run *those* things by yourself.
#upstart 2013-07-31
<judu> Hi
<judu> How do I add my custom job to startup? I just put my .conf in /etc/init, then I tried to update-rc.d and I get an error saying that /etc/init.d/myjob does not exist…
<jodh> judu: sounds like you need to use dh_installinit if you are packaging a new service for debian/ubuntu. If you are doing this "by hand", you'll need to manually create a link from /lib/init/upstart-job to /etc/init.d/$job (where $job is actually /etc/init/${job}.conf).
<judu> Ok, thanks
<judu> So, I did that, and ln -s /lib/init/upstart-job /etc/init.d/testjob, then update-rc.d testjob enable, and I get System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/testjob do not exist.
<judu> Hum my bad.
<judu> Why did I forget the start on startup?
<judu> Hmm… I added the start on startup and stop on runlevel [06], but still the same message
<xnox> jodh: there is no need for update-rc.d for upstart jobs.
<xnox> =)
<xnox> jodh: and in debian wheezy and ubuntu saucy and up, no need for symlink to upstart-job =)
<crankharder> is there a way to stop all processes of a given config regardless of instance variables?
<xnox> crankharder: you could itterate via dbus api, not sure if there is easy command line way to do so.
<xnox> crankharder: you can see all instances in $ sudo initctl list, and iterrate and stop them via that with xargs -L 1 or something like that.
<joshu> hi
<joshu> I'm writing my third upstart script and this one is giving me a headache https://gist.github.com/anonymous/13679e11d60c86a2aff6
<joshu> I can't get it to work properly and write the file to the user directory /home/test/brscan. If I replace setuid and chdir with exec su -c "/usr/bin/brscan-skey" test it work fine. However, with su -c the respawning doesn't work correctly.
#upstart 2013-08-01
<joshu> I finally got it working with the following https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d8e61294931052f96f76
<xnox> joshu: you can do env HOME=/home/test \n exec /usr/bin/brscan-skey, thus no need for script / end-script.
<xnox> joshu: but it looks ok / good none-the-less.
<joshu> hi xnox thanks for looking at it. I can make those changes. It took a long time to figure out that chdir wasn't working. I still don't understand why, but with the export or env in your case it works
<scampbell> I have a system daemon that takes a long time to shutdown, I want rsyslog to stay up until that daemon is completely down but rsyslog.conf states stop on runlevel[06].   I'm not seeing how to accomplish this without altering rsyslog (and really others).  Suggestions?
<jodh> scampbell: echo "stop on stopped your-job" |sudo tee /etc/init/rsyslog.override
<scampbell> ah, thank you.
<jodh> scampbell: note that if your daemon takes a really long time to stop, you may need to meddle with /etc/init.d/sendsigs as that is what currently handles "final cleanup" before shutdown.
<scampbell> thx, this points me in the right direction to read up :)
<SpamapS> hrm
 * SpamapS gets annoyed by the default respawn limit
<xnox> SpamapS: too much, too little, not often enough? =)
<SpamapS> xnox: Actually I took a moment to reason about what was happening and it is good.
<SpamapS> xnox: my program does a few http fetches and fails.. and then gets respawned.. infinitely
<xnox> SpamapS: a cup of tea solves everything !
<SpamapS> but.. that's probably a good default
<SpamapS> even though the fail is not related to the fetches..
<SpamapS> kind of makes sense to just keep trying something that fails 1 time per second forever in the thought that it may very well just be failing temporarily because of network
<scampbell> It's turning out to be real fun to arrange for large application to be stopped on shutdown/reboot before the other services are stopped.
#upstart 2013-08-02
<joshu> morning anyone around?
<joshu> i'm trying to write a upstart script that will enable mobile broadband when a usb modem is attached. Not sure what start on event should trigger the script
<joshu> there's no interface until the wwan if enabled, so i can't use start on net-device-added
<ion> start on tty-device-added ID_VENDOR_ID=something ID_MODEL_ID=something ID_IFACE=00, also use /dev/serial/by-id/usb-something_something-if00-port0
<joshu> hi ion have you done this with a usb modem before?
<ion> yeah
<joshu> I could use some more help I've been trying for 2 hours and it's driving me insane :(
<joshu> using lsusb I got 12d1:1435
<joshu> huawei
<ion> Run udevadm info --export-db and take the ID_VENDOR_ID and ID_MODEL_ID entries corresponding to your device verbatim.
<ion> Also check that ID_IFACE matches.
<joshu> ok standby please I'm doing this right now
<joshu> ok that was a long list to scroll through
<joshu> ID_VENDOR_ID=12d1 ID_MODEL_ID=1436
<joshu> I don't see an ID_IFACE
<joshu> oh there are several "groups" od devices….in another one it says if00-port0
<joshu> ion what do I do now?
<ion> It seems newer systems have ID_USB_INTERFACE_NUM instead.
<ion> I’m looking at an inactive config from an old setup.
<joshu> yes I found it 00
<joshu> ion if you're still there how should I use this information?
<ion> Sorry, what information?
<joshu> the info I got from running udevadm as you told me to run. I was hoping that as you had done this with usb modems that you could guide me
<ion> Just add a set of udev properties that uniquely identifies the interface as parameters to the tty-device-added event matcher. ID_VENDOR_ID, ID_MODEL_ID and ID_USB_INTERFACE_NUM probably.
<ion> The job should start whenever a matching device is plugged in.
<xnox> jodh: abi-compliance-checker now kind of works in saucy.
<janchor> hello, since Quantal (and also on Raring) my system takes an unusually long time to shutdown (up to 10 sec.). Sometimes I see messages flickering saying "killing all remaining processes failed" and "mount: / is busy". what is the best way to debug such an issue? i have tried to change the log-priority to debug but it seems that nothing gets logged related to shutdown
<joshu> ion I've been trying with something simple like this just to see that the event is trigger and that something happens, but nothing in the upstart log or any file created
<joshu> start on (tty-device-added DEVNAME=*ttyUSB0 ID_VENDOR_ID=12d1)
<joshu> echo "upstart" >> /tmp/upstart_test
<jodh> janchor: See https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/ubuntu/saucy/sysvinit/log-processes-and-open-files-on-shutdown/+merge/163740. I'm waiting for this to get merged.
<jodh> xnox: kind of?
<xnox> jodh: it prints a warning "use gcc << 4.8 to have all checks"
<xnox> jodh: but autopkgtest for acc now passes and it's in saucy now, mostly working with 4.8. basically gcc4.8 stopped dumping translation unit files.....
<joshu> hi jodh xnox have you use tty-device-added and can tell me what I might be doing wrong with the simple script above?
<ion> Do you have any errors in syslog?
<joshu> ion I couldn't see anything there or in the upstart script's log
<ion> Does you ‘echo "upstart"…’ line have ‘exec’ in front?
<ion> your
<joshu> when I just did tart on tty-device-added; exec env it worked and logged all the data as we got earlier via udevadm.
<joshu> no I was looking at examples in the cookbook and they didn't have exec in front so I did the same. But I will try now with exec
<ion> I mean, a line that just starts with “echo” is an error and you should have an error message in the system log.
<ion> If you didn’t find it, you should figure out where it went because that’s where all the parse errors will be in the future as well.
<joshu> ion that was it
<joshu> ok I will remove exec and check the logs again
<jodh> joshu: look in /var/log/upstart/*.log. The example I'm looking at in the cookbook for tty-device-added certainly shows "exec env".
<joshu> i can honestly say I can't find an error, but I might have missed it
<joshu> jodh yes I've done that example and you're correct I did it with exec env. But with regards to echo there are many examples with exec in front so I thought that was convention ;)
<joshu> *without
<joshu> "echo "start on (event-A and event-B)" >> /etc/init/myjob.override"
<ion> That’s not the contents of a job file, that’s a shell command.
<joshu> then I'm wrong. my apologies
<joshu> ion do I put the different "matchers" in parentheses or just like this: start on tty-device-added ID_VENDOR_ID=12d1 ID_MODEL_ID=1436 ID_USB_INTERFACE_NUM=00
<ion> That should work, i think.
<ion> I mean, that doesn’t require parentheses for sure.
<ion> If the key-value pairs are also exactly right, it ought to work.
<joshu> ok I'm just checking. and for this script should I have a stop event handler?
<joshu> it's just a "task" right?
<ion> If your job will run wvdial/pppd/something like that, you don’t want it to be a “task”.
<ion> My job had “stop on runlevel [06] or tty-device-removed <the same pattern as above>”
<joshu> Right makes sense if it's not a task do I add respawn or daemon or those are also not applicable to this?
<ion> You can add “respawn”. I’d avoid “daemon” and just make the program run in foreground.
<joshu> so just want to make sure I understand. The upstart is triggered when the usb modem is added and is differentiated from other similar devices by the 3 specific attributes. The script will start the mobile broadband connection using nmcli con up id "mobile-connection". If the connection dies the respawn will start it again. Is this correct?
<ion> I take it nmcli controls another daemon that is running independently and then exits immediately? In that case, you do want “task” and no “stop on” stanza.
<ion> In that case, it’s nm’s job to restart the connection.
<joshu> ion so far I've only been successful in echoing when the device is added. When I try to start the connection as I can do manually with nmcli con up id "blah blah" I get an error in upstart log it says
<joshu> "Error: No suitable device found: no device found for connection "mobile-connection"
<ion> Network-manager probably isn’t ready to start it at the very moment udev sees the tty device.
<joshu> hmm so do I need to add another start condition?
<joshu> i've tried adding a script block with sleep 10 and then exec nmcli and still the same rror
<joshu> i think I've got it
<janchor> @jodh thanks, this patch could be useful for my problem, i'm gonna apply it on the respective init scripts and test it
<joshu> ion i got it working with a 20 sec sleep. I've been adding and removing the modem to test and it works well. I'm just not sure about the respawn and task (no stop stanza). I don't know enough how nmcli works. You suggested the latter two.
<ion> Using sleep introduces a race condition. If you want to use network-manager for this, you probably shouldn’t use that udev event.
<ion> Can one not configure network-manager to start the connection automatically?
<joshu> not for mobile broadband no
<joshu> i've googled and people use a bash script
<joshu> sleep 10; nmcli nm wwan on; nmcli con up id "name"
<joshu> ion https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4a97cdb935c026781010
<[diecast]> setting up a new init.. http://pastebin.com/QA71qv9S
<[diecast]> getting "stop: Unknown instance:" when trying to run it
<janchor> @jodh i have opened a new bug report containing shutdown-lsof.log of my system: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1207848
<ajp> Is anyone available to help? trying to figure out why my upstart script (http://pastebin.com/uiXkd901) is not working properly on my headless server.
<crankharder> is there a main config file?  looking for a way to add an 'include' directory that I can drop additional upstart configs in... other than /etc/init
#upstart 2013-08-04
<xnox> crankharder: multiple dirs, are explicitely disabled for pid 1 (system-wide init), but they are support in user-session init (e.g. /usr/share/upstart/session, /etc/xdg/upstart, ~/.config/upstart...)
<xnox> crankharder: and via cmd line options as well.
<xnox> crankharder: why do you want multiple include directories?
<xnox> crankharder: maybe .override files is all you need =)
<xnox> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<crankharder> xnox: I want one directory so puppet can manage it.  It's convenient because puppet can watch a directory and purge anything not currently known to puppet.
<crankharder> I can't do that with /etc/init since puppet doesn't manage all the things in there.
#upstart 2014-07-28
<danie11am> hi there - anyone uses upstart to start node app for an amazon-linux AMI instance?
<danie11am> I couldn't get it to start automatically on reboot
#upstart 2014-07-29
<jhford> does anyone know where stdout from jobs on Centos gets logged?
#upstart 2014-07-30
<xnox> jhford: probably nowhere, given I don't believe upstart as shipped in centos had stdout/stderr log collection feature.
<pwelch> Hi everyone. Is it possble to get the status of all services that subscribe to an upstart command when running a status check? Example: service Bar subscribes to serivce Foo. When I run initctl status Foo Id like to see the status of service Bar as well
<xnox> pwelch: i'm not sure what you mean by "subscribes"
<xnox> pwelch: you can use $ initctl list
<xnox> pwelch: which gives you status for all known jobs.
<pwelch> so Service Bar has: start on starting Foo
<pwelch> so when Service Foo start Service Bar starts
<xnox> pwelch: there is $ inictl show-config
<xnox> pwelch: there is no command that combines/interconnects the two
<pwelch> :/ bummer
<pwelch> on Centos 6.5 I get initctl: invalid command: show-config
<xnox> pwelch: sorry, i don't know when it was introduced.
<pwelch> which is weird because upstart is for sure working
<pwelch> no worries
<xnox> e.g. i have
<xnox> $ initctl show-config unity8
<xnox> unity8
<xnox>   emits scope-ui-starting
<xnox>   emits indicator-services-start
<xnox>   start on ((xsession SESSION=ubuntu-touch or xsession SESSION=ubuntu-touch-surfaceflinger) and started dbus)
<xnox>   stop on desktop-end
<xnox> and then i can do status on each thing i want.
<pwelch> do you know which version of upstart you have?
<xnox> pwelch: and it's not "subsribes" in any way or form. All conditions are events. "e.g. starting foo" is event "starting" with args JOB=foo
<pwelch> ah
<xnox> pwelch: and there is no way to check if any of the events are emitted manually or actually are a job as such.
<xnox> pwelch: e.g. runlevel is not a job
<pwelch> that makes sense that its an event and not a subscription 
<xnox> pwelch: i'm running upstart 1.13.1, you can check your version with $ initctl version
<pwelch> yikes, centos ships with an older version: init (upstart 0.6.5)
<pwelch> first time on CentOS in a long time. Looks like the default in 12.04 (what I normally use) is 1.5
<pwelch> xnox: thanks for your help
#upstart 2014-07-31
<ikey> Hi - is there an equivalent to systemd-analyze with upstart to determine system readiness+boot time?
<xnox> ikey: no, but you can install and use bootchart to give you graphs and logs.
<xnox> ikey: (the release series before it became systemd only)
<ikey> xnox, unfortunately the test I'm using wont work with that :)
<ikey> xnox, it boots VMs using qemu in parallel and determines actual length of boot
<ikey> Using a serial device (virio) communicating with a host unix socket
<ikey> Unfortunately the LTS doesnt have systemd support so it wouldnt be a fair test to inject it from a PPA
<xnox> ikey: well that's easy, just feed your console logs to a timestamping logger, e.g. syslog and check what / when happens.
<xnox> ikey: boot with --verbose kernel arg to see more details from upstart as to when/what starts.
<xnox> ikey: or just install bootchart from the archive into that vm.
<ikey> xnox, righto. So the way it works now is systemd tells me the system is up, by systemd-analyze returning a 0 retcode
<ikey> I can't rely on scp back to host because of handshake lag and unreliable networking in Linux in general :)
<ikey> This is starting usually around 20 VMs together and needs a script to run in the guest to echo to the serial0
<ikey> Is there a way that upstart can run a script *last* when upstart considers the system booted?
<xnox> ikey: yes.
<ikey> oo
<ikey> That'll at least make the test fair :)
<xnox> ikey: that would be equivalent of cloud-init final. Let me give you the sample script.
<ikey> Thanks :)
<xnox> ikey: so, if you are using cloud-init then at the end of boot cloud-init final is executed with "fully booted / ready" messages on the console.
<xnox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~upstart-devel/upstart/upstart-jobs/view/head:/utopic/etc/init/cloud-final.conf
<ikey> Thank you very much :)
<xnox> ikey: otherwise you want to add a job "start on stopped rc RUNLEVEL=[2345]" which is after all runlevel 2 tasks have been completed.
<ikey> ah
<xnox> ikey: and system is fully booted, users can login, and things like display-managers / auto-logins are happening...
<ikey> Right
<xnox> and in that job you can send whatever notification you need/want whereever.
<ikey> The way it currently works is incredibly trivial
<ikey> echo "VMREPORTID:%d|||`systemd-analyze` > /dev/virtio-ports/serial0
<ikey> where %d is taken from a boot parameter in /proc/cmdline
<ikey> Hopefully the virtio-port is up when my script runs ^^
 * ikey had that with systemd..
<xnox> there is no useful "systemd-analyze" but you can do: start on stopped rc RUNLEVEL=[2345] \n exec echo "VMREPORTID:%d|||`uptime` > /dev/virtio-ports/serial0 
<ikey> That sounds fair enough to me
<ikey> Thanks for your help :D
<xnox> ikey: but that's not the same. Also one can add more time entries / points elsewhere. E.g. by simply adding /etc/init/job.override with post-start "uptime after foo"
<ikey> Going to need to give this a good look into :)
<xnox> ikey: no problem. I should look into systemd-analyze and check if that can be made to run against upstart =)
<ikey> Would be cool tbh
<xnox> ikey: i wonder if you are ikey i'm thinking you are.
<ikey> I think it uses an internal signal though
<ikey> heh
<ikey> ..facepalm
<ikey> just whois'd you xD
<xnox> ikey: so you are =)
<ikey> am indeed, howdy :)
<xnox> ikey: well only one week to go. Starting on the 11th =)
<ikey> oh nice :)
<ikey> I go on vacation around the 15th im going to need to check to be sure but perhaps a meet up in london wouldnt hurt
<xnox> ikey: right. And i'll be off to debconf the week after 22-1 =/
<xnox> ikey: meh, i'm sure we'll stay in touch.
<ikey> Oh ok
<ikey> heh
<ikey> well, hope you enjoy debconf :)
<ikey> oh its in portland this year
<xnox> ikey: yeah, trying to blag auke into keeping me there for an extra week to work from hillsborogh =)
<ikey> haha
<xnox> ikey: he says something rather "budget" and "approval" or some such excuses =))))))))) *giggle*
<ikey> ^^
<ikey> somewhat envious - wouldnt mind being in portland myself :)
<xnox> ikey: yeah. well not sure. maybe i'll end up going for debconf only / conference leave. And then both of us will go in march for the OTC meet up.
<ikey> possible
<ikey> Anywho I can't take myself to a debconf - I betrayed Debian :P
<xnox> ikey: oh, traitors make the best DDs ;-) come to dark side, we have swirls =)
<ikey> lolz
<ikey> right i gotta get going - meeting soon. ttyiab xnox :)
#upstart 2014-08-01
<flubby_nanabo> I'm using docker with the upstart image, and the variables set when linking containers are accessible only to the /sbin/init process, apparently. How can I use those variables in other processes spawned by the init?
#upstart 2015-07-28
<stereoit> Hi, is it possible to create some sort of runlevel for safe upgrading using upstart?
<JanC> stereoit_: I suppose that should be possible, but I don't know if anybody ever did
<stereoit_> JanC, thanks anyway.
#upstart 2015-07-30
<kerrick_> How can I figure out what's taking my (Upstart-based) system so long to boot?
<kerrick_> With systemd there's systemd-analyze blame, but not sure if Upstart has an equivalent
#upstart 2015-07-31
<gQuigs> hi there, I'm trying to wrap my head around how limits are supposed to work - http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas_for_0.5.1 
<gQuigs> trying to setup a smbd .override file adding 
<gQuigs> limit nofile 65536 65536 
<gQuigs> on 12.04, it works for nmbd for both soft/hard, works only for hard on smbd
<gQuigs> on 14.04, it doesn't seem to do anything
<gQuigs> seems changing smb.conf was the answer 
#upstart 2015-08-01
<holms> anyone around :)? i've got starting upstart script stuck
<holms> not realeasing tty probably
<holms> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11977248/
#upstart 2016-08-07
<tuelz> I'm using the nginx.com suggest conf here https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/examples/ubuntuupstart/ and upon `kill -9` of nginx's master process I expect it to be restarted on ubuntu14.04LTS
<tuelz> any tips on what I'm missing?
<tuelz> the child processes still hang around as expected but even when killing those off the master process does not appear to get restarted by upstart as I would hope
#upstart 2017-08-01
<hallyn> long live upstart?
#upstart 2017-08-03
<xnox> hallyn, static unsigned long long
#upstart 2018-08-01
<tcsc26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tcsc26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tcsc26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tcsc26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<spirit_pact> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<spirit_pact> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<spirit_pact> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<spirit_pact> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Typhon11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bairdmich> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Typhon11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bairdmich> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Typhon11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bairdmich> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Typhon11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bairdmich> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cncr04s7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cncr04s7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cncr04s7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cncr04s7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sam15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sam15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sam15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sam15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<icasdri13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<icasdri13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<icasdri13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<icasdri13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tktech9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tktech9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tktech9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tktech9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mist1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mist1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mist1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mist1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<timwis12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<timwis12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<timwis12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<timwis12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jhesketh20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jhesketh20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jhesketh20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jhesketh20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<linuxdaemon20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<linuxdaemon20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<linuxdaemon20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<linuxdaemon20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jcjordyn120> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jcjordyn120> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jcjordyn120> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jcjordyn120> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<letty10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<letty10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<letty10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<letty10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<UncleSamuel2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<UncleSamuel2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<UncleSamuel2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<UncleSamuel2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<surfist14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<surfist14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<surfist14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<surfist14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<of> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<of> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<of> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<of> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ATDT91114> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ATDT91114> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ATDT91114> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ATDT91114> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<prettymuchbryce2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<prettymuchbryce2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<prettymuchbryce2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<prettymuchbryce2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<DLange7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DLange7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<DLange7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DLange7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bumbar9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bumbar9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bumbar9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bumbar9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zord14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zord14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zord14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zord14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Raccoon> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Raccoon> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Raccoon> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Raccoon> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<felco> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<felco> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<felco> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<felco> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Diamond28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Diamond28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Diamond28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Diamond28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sawdey21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sawdey21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sawdey21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sawdey21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest16861> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest16861> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest16861> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest16861> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ablackack27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ablackack27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ablackack27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ablackack27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<darkengine> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<darkengine> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<darkengine> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<darkengine> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Natechip> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Natechip> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Natechip> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Natechip> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<graingert9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<graingert9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<clarjon15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<clarjon15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<clarjon15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<clarjon15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<TheDragonFire2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TheDragonFire2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TheDragonFire2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TheDragonFire2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<spirit_pact> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<spirit_pact> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<spirit_pact> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<spirit_pact> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<xous0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xous0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<xous0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<xous0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<radiofree25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<radiofree25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<radiofree25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<radiofree25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Tools11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tools11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Tools11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Tools11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<knolle1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<knolle1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<knolle1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<knolle1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<physpi25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<physpi25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<physpi25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<physpi25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Compu> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Compu> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Compu> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Compu> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<k6ka10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<k6ka10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<k6ka10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<k6ka10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<k6ka23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<k6ka23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<k6ka23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<k6ka23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tinyhippo17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tinyhippo17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tinyhippo17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tinyhippo17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<m272> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m272> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<m272> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<m272> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<EvilRoey1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EvilRoey1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<EvilRoey1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<EvilRoey1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<drathir14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<drathir14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<drathir14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<drathir14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Fieldy28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Fieldy28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Fieldy28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Fieldy28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<NightMonkey6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NightMonkey6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<NightMonkey6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<NightMonkey6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<zgrepc9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zgrepc9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zgrepc9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zgrepc9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nstr> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nstr> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nstr> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nstr> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Thorne> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Thorne> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Thorne> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Thorne> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<thomasb9511> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thomasb9511> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thomasb9511> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thomasb9511> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<danmackay3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<danmackay3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<danmackay3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<danmackay3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ksx4system4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ksx4system4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ksx4system4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ksx4system4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Maven_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Maven_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Maven_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Maven_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Blendify_i5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Blendify_i5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Blendify_i5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Blendify_i5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<crayfishx7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<crayfishx7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<crayfishx7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<crayfishx7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<BrianBlaze> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BrianBlaze> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BrianBlaze> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BrianBlaze> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest29805> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest29805> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest29805> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest29805> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest89646> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest89646> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest89646> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest89646> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Tourist24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tourist24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Tourist24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Tourist24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kaptin> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kaptin> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kaptin> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kaptin> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Boulet29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Boulet29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Boulet29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Boulet29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ovius> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ovius> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ovius> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ovius> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nolsen18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nolsen18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nolsen18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nolsen18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ben6410> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ben6410> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ben6410> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ben6410> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mappum> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mappum> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mappum> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mappum> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MyIgel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MyIgel> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MyIgel> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MyIgel> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<m71228> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m71228> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<m71228> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<m71228> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kasa> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kasa> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kasa> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kasa> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Michail1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Michail1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
#upstart 2018-08-02
<holodoc7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<holodoc7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<holodoc7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<holodoc7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Phanes> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Phanes> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Phanes> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Phanes> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Erenzie21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Erenzie21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Erenzie21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Erenzie21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Texou15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Texou15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Texou15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Texou15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<zeroed16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zeroed16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zeroed16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zeroed16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest45420> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest45420> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest45420> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest45420> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<trqx6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<trqx6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<trqx6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<trqx6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ProClifo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ProClifo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ProClifo> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ProClifo> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ghormoon17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ghormoon17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ghormoon17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ghormoon17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Xiti26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xiti26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Xiti26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Xiti26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cottongin9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cottongin9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cottongin9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cottongin9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest23877> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<darkengine12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<darkengine12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<darkengine12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<darkengine12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nkk71> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nkk71> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nkk71> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nkk71> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest85043> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest85043> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ecrist1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ecrist1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ecrist1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ecrist1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<matthiaskrgr> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matthiaskrgr> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<matthiaskrgr> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<matthiaskrgr> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Tux2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tux2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Tux2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Tux2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest51933> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest51933> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest51933> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest51933> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<borsin12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<borsin12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<borsin12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<borsin12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<norkle6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<norkle6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<norkle6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<norkle6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest84037> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest84037> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest84037> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest84037> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mattcode> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mattcode> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mattcode> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mattcode> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Evidlo12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Evidlo12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Evidlo12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Evidlo12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Bkid1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bkid1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Bkid1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Bkid1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<justJanne25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justJanne25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justJanne25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<justJanne25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<grossing27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<grossing27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<grossing27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<grossing27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ripazha14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ripazha14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ripazha14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ripazha14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<the_madman9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<the_madman9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<the_madman9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<the_madman9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Remco0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Remco0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Remco0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Remco0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nortoh> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nortoh> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nortoh> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nortoh> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sdx2312> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sdx2312> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sdx2312> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sdx2312> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hubcaps22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hubcaps22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hubcaps22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hubcaps22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<profall24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<profall24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<profall24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<profall24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Remco4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Remco4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Remco4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Remco4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest96819> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest96819> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest96819> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest96819> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Kraps23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kraps23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Kraps23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Kraps23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Lumpi28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lumpi28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lumpi28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lumpi28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#upstart 2018-08-03
<MalReynolds4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MalReynolds4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MalReynolds4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MalReynolds4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Nightmare27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nightmare27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<woodface> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<woodface> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tpimtts> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tpimtts> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tpimtts> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tpimtts> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pringlecake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pringlecake> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pringlecake> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pringlecake> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mnemonic> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mnemonic> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mnemonic> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mnemonic> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mnemonic> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<poxifide16> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<poxifide16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<poxifide16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<poxifide16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<poxifide16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#upstart 2018-08-04
<tinyhippo18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tinyhippo18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tinyhippo18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tinyhippo18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tinyhippo18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<aphex`> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<aphex`> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aphex`> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bs22> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<bs22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bs22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bs22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bs22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<xunplini21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<xunplini21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xunplini21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<xunplini21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<xunplini21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<graingert11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Numline110> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Numline110> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Numline110> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Numline110> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Numline110> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<digitalcold23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<digitalcold23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<digitalcold23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<digitalcold23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<digitalcold23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Fieldy9> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Fieldy9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Fieldy9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Fieldy9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Fieldy9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Fieldy9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<johtso> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<johtso> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<johtso> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<johtso> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<johtso> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<johtso> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<icee1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<icee1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<icee1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vespaper> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<vespaper> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<icee1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<icee1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vespaper> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vespaper> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vespaper> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vespaper> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<huhlig26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<huhlig26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<huhlig26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<huhlig26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<huhlig26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<huhlig26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Logan7> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Logan7> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Logan7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Logan7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Logan7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Logan7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kiera26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<kiera26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<kiera26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kiera26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kiera26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kiera26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sophiya> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<sophiya> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sophiya> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sophiya> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<acuzio28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<acuzio28> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<acuzio28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<acuzio28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sophiya> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sophiya> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<acuzio28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<acuzio28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<OvidiuS1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<OvidiuS1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<OvidiuS1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<OvidiuS1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<OvidiuS1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<OvidiuS1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<BrianBlaze27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<BrianBlaze27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<BrianBlaze27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BrianBlaze27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BrianBlaze27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BrianBlaze27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ollien> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<ollien> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ollien> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ollien> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ollien> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ollien> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<armin18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<armin18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<armin18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<armin18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<armin18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<armin18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<PrettyKittie0> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<PrettyKittie0> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<PrettyKittie0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PrettyKittie0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<PrettyKittie0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<PrettyKittie0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tesu1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<tesu1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tesu1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tesu1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tesu1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mquin12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<mquin12> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mquin12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mquin12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mquin12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mquin12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<boars> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<boars> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<boars> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<boars> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<boars> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<boars> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Davnit> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Davnit> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Davnit> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Davnit> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Davnit> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Davnit> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Boohbah> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Boohbah> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Boohbah> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest79073> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest79073> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest79073> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mar77i_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<mar77i_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mar77i_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mar77i_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<quiz9626> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<quiz9626> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<quiz9626> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<quiz9626> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<quiz9626> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<quiz9626> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest35928> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Guest35928> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest35928> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest35928> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest35928> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest35928> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<orb> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<orb> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<orb> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<orb> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<orb> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<orb> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<JSharp13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<JSharp13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<JSharp13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JSharp13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<JSharp13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<JSharp13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ThiefMaster7> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ThiefMaster7> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ThiefMaster7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ThiefMaster7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ThiefMaster7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ThiefMaster7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rubdos12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<rubdos12> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<rubdos12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rubdos12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rubdos12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rubdos12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<noah27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<noah27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<noah27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<noah27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<noah27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<breitenj22> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<breitenj22> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<breitenj22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<breitenj22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<breitenj22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<breitenj22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest75005> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest75005> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest75005> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest75005> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest75005> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest75005> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Gabemo17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Gabemo17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Gabemo17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Gabemo17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Gabemo17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Gabemo17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<balrog11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<balrog11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<balrog11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<balrog11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<balrog11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<balrog11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nesthib> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<nesthib> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nesthib> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nesthib> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nesthib> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nesthib> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lutoma1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<lutoma1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<lutoma1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lutoma1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lutoma1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lutoma1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<red-00116> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<red-00116> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<red-00116> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<red-00116> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<red-00116> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<red-00116> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<circle> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<circle> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<circle> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<circle> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<circle> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<circle> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oleo> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<oleo> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<oleo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oleo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<L23511> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<L23511> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<L23511> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<L23511> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<L23511> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<L23511> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest54318> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest54318> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest54318> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest54318> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest54318> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest54318> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mon29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<mon29> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mon29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mon29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mon29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mon29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<theaetetus> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<theaetetus> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<theaetetus> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<theaetetus> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<theaetetus> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<theaetetus> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cylon512_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<cylon512_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<phoe4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<phoe4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<cylon512_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cylon512_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ProClifo> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ProClifo> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<phoe4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<phoe4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<phoe4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cylon512_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cylon512_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ProClifo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ProClifo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<phoe4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ProClifo> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ProClifo> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<wook_15> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<wook_15> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<wook_15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wook_15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<wook_15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<wook_15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#upstart 2018-08-05
<epic16> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<epic16> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<epic16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<epic16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<epic16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<epic16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<HarryCross215> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<HarryCross215> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<HarryCross215> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HarryCross215> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<loppy2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<loppy2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<loppy2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<loppy2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<loppy2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<loppy2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<theWhisper_29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<theWhisper_29> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<theWhisper_29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<theWhisper_29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<theWhisper_29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<theWhisper_29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mdoep24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<mdoep24> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mdoep24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mdoep24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mdoep24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mdoep24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ckat14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Ckat14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Ckat14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ckat14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ckat14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ckat14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sophiya> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<sophiya> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sophiya> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sophiya> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sophiya> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sophiya> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dh12826> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<dh12826> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<dh12826> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dh12826> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dh12826> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dh12826> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mub28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<mub28> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mub28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mub28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mub28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mub28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<trobotham26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<trobotham26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<trobotham26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<trobotham26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<trobotham26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<trobotham26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<th3bmw> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<th3bmw> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<th3bmw> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<th3bmw> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<daemon7> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<daemon7> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<daemon7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<daemon7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<daemon7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<daemon7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sabre1041> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<sabre1041> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sabre1041> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sabre1041> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sabre1041> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sabre1041> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest22555> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest22555> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest22555> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest22555> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest22555> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest22555> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<spb12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<spb12> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<spb12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<spb12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<spb12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<spb12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<anzuof14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<anzuof14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<anzuof14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anzuof14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anzuof14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<anzuof14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<salamanderrake> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<salamanderrake> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<salamanderrake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<salamanderrake> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<salamanderrake> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<salamanderrake> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<richardjohn> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<richardjohn> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<richardjohn> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<richardjohn> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<richardjohn> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<richardjohn> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cottongin29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<cottongin29> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<cottongin29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cottongin29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cottongin29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cottongin29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Minkar> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Minkar> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Minkar> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Minkar> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Minkar> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Minkar> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<badon25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<badon25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<badon25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<badon25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<badon25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<badon25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<michagogo28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<michagogo28> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<michagogo28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<michagogo28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<michagogo28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<michagogo28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rohan27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<rohan27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<rohan27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rohan27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rohan27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rohan27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<marcoslater> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<marcoslater> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<marcoslater> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<marcoslater> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<marcoslater> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<marcoslater> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<funnel16> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<funnel16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<funnel16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<funnel16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC might be a good choice.
<nstr21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nstr21> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nstr21> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nstr21> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<nstr21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Davnit> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Davnit> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Davnit> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Davnit> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Davnit> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<fluter> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<fluter> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<fluter> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<fluter> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<fluter> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nero21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nero21> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nero21> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nero21> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<nero21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<LuK133724> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<LuK133724> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<LuK133724> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<LuK133724> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<LuK133724> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<RussellB288> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RussellB288> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RussellB288> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<RussellB288> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<RussellB288> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mpmc21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mpmc21> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<mpmc21> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<mpmc21> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<mpmc21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<arooni11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<arooni11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<arooni11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<arooni11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<arooni11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<infernix1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<infernix1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<infernix1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<infernix1> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<infernix1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bairdmich18> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bairdmich18> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bairdmich18> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bairdmich18> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<bairdmich18> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<RoBz8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RoBz8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RoBz8> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<RoBz8> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<RoBz8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest79333> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<foamz10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<foamz10> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest79333> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<foamz10> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest79333> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<foamz10> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest79333> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<foamz10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest79333> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Ovius> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Ovius> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Ovius> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Ovius> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Ovius> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<xous11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<xous11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<xous11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<xous11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<xous11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<O-dog1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<O-dog1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<O-dog1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<O-dog1> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<O-dog1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Adran27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Adran27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Adran27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Adran27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Adran27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<marig> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<marig> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<marig> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<marig> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<marig> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<marig> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<iooner11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<iooner11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<iooner11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<iooner11> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<iooner11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<iooner11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<tomek2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tomek2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tomek2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<tomek2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<tomek2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<tomek2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<VM_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<VM_> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<VM_> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<VM_> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<VM_> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<VM_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Compu> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Compu> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Compu> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Compu> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Compu> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Compu> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Xiti11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Xiti11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Xiti11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Xiti11> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Xiti11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Xiti11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<yaymuffins8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<yaymuffins8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<yaymuffins8> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<yaymuffins8> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<yaymuffins8> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<yaymuffins8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Steinsplitter6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Steinsplitter6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Steinsplitter6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Steinsplitter6> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Steinsplitter6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Steinsplitter6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Hello7117> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Hello7117> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Hello7117> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Hello7117> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Hello7117> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Hello7117> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Razesdark> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Razesdark> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Razesdark> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Razesdark> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Razesdark> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Razesdark> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bmos> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bmos> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bmos> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bmos> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<bmos> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<bmos> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<theaetetus20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<theaetetus20> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<theaetetus20> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<theaetetus20> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<theaetetus20> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<theaetetus20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<matti25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<matti25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<matti25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<matti25> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<matti25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<matti25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<lostnord> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lostnord> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<lostnord> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<lostnord> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<lostnord> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<lostnord> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<GTAXL0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<GTAXL0> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<GTAXL0> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<GTAXL0> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<GTAXL0> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<GTAXL0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<cooldude22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<cooldude22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<cooldude22> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<cooldude22> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<cooldude22> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<cooldude22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<pk123> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<pk123> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<pk123> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<pk123> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<pk123> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<pk123> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<crayon6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<crayon6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<crayon6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<crayon6> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<crayon6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<crayon6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<issyl014> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<issyl014> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<issyl014> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<issyl014> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<issyl014> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<issyl014> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<uptime25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<uptime25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<uptime25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<uptime25> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<uptime25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<uptime25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mdroid> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mdroid> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<mdroid> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<mdroid> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<mdroid> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<mdroid> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Xenogenesis12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Xenogenesis12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Xenogenesis12> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Xenogenesis12> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Xenogenesis12> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Xenogenesis12> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<smaudet22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<smaudet22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<smaudet22> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<smaudet22> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<smaudet22> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<smaudet22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Globalirc11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Globalirc11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Globalirc11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Globalirc11> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Globalirc11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Globalirc11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mar77i_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mar77i_> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<mar77i_> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<mar77i_> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<mar77i_> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<mar77i_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
